# Power supply selection for MSI GTX 970 4G Gaming



## utpal01 (Feb 5, 2016)

Last month I have bought a MSI GTX 970 4G Gaming, My PSU was Corsair CX 500, which is not working with the 970. So, I have upgraded my PSU, I'm confused between the two PSU. 1. Corsair Rm 750x and Seasonic X- Series SS 750W. Please help me which one to select. Thanks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 5, 2016)

Seasonic X-Series SS750w is best compared to Corsair RM750w.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 7, 2016)

Apart from the AX series, avoid Corsair for now. Why would you need a 750w unit anyways? What's your system configuration?


----------



## sam1 (Feb 14, 2016)

The Sorcerer said:


> Apart from the AX series, avoid Corsair for now.


Is it because of reliability issues or price-performance factor as well.

Sorry to barge in like this.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 14, 2016)

sam1 said:


> Is it because of reliability issues or price-performance factor as well.


Reliability.


----------

